# General > Genealogy >  Harper

## eric41

Good Morning
Have just joined the list. I am looking for any info on the Harper name. Have a fair amount of details on the above, but always loking for additional possibilities.
From very cold Canada

Regards

Eric

----------


## trinkie

Hallo Eric,

Is it
1)   The source / derivation of the name Harper, that you are interested in ?

2)   Or any families with that surname?

1)   It is possible that the name would have been given to one who played the Harp for a Clan Chief.    The 'Harper'   travelled around playing/singing all the news and kept the communities up to date with what was going on.  It was a very important job.
 Though in the Highlands the small Harp was known as a Clarsach.
''Harpist''   refers to one who plays the concert harp.

2)   There are plenty families with this surname in the north.    I have a Harper born 1757.

Trinkie

----------


## eric41

Good evening Trinkie
Thanks for your reply. It is the family that I am looking for. The oldest I have been able to prove is James Harper married to Katherine Keith, my 5 th great garndparents, and three children.
I have downloaded all the Harpers on the 1841 Census, and am now trying to see if my James had brothers and sisters, and from there be able to put together my Harpers of Caithness.

Regards

Eric

----------


## Tricia

Eric
Can you give us some names  - dates - places for your HARPER to see if we can help.
I have a few in my family.
Tricia

----------


## lindadorren

Hi,

I have one Harper link in my tree - Williamina Harper, born about 1848 who married David Campbell in Thurso in 1871. They had two children Davidina Campbell Harper born before they were married and George Harper Campbell born after. George Harper Campbell was my great grandfather on my mother's side. He was a publican and ran the Crown Hotel, where he died in 1911 just 2 weeks after the birth of his youngest child. There are lots of family tales relating to this branch of the family but fact is difficult to establish and if you had any connections into it then I'd be grateful if you'd share your knowledge with me. I have little info to offer in return but what I do have you'd be welcome to if it fitted. 

Linda

----------


## eric41

Good evening Lindadorren
Thank you for your reply. I have information on the above but will send that part  privately. Would love to be able to add some more information. Wiliamina was my 1st cousin 3 times remived.

Regards

Eric

----------


## Donald Harper

> Hi,
> 
> I have one Harper link in my tree - Williamina Harper, born about 1848 who married David Campbell in Thurso in 1871. They had two children Davidina Campbell Harper born before they were married and George Harper Campbell born after. George Harper Campbell was my great grandfather on my mother's side. He was a publican and ran the Crown Hotel, where he died in 1911 just 2 weeks after the birth of his youngest child. There are lots of family tales relating to this branch of the family but fact is difficult to establish and if you had any connections into it then I'd be grateful if you'd share your knowledge with me. I have little info to offer in return but what I do have you'd be welcome to if it fitted. 
> 
> Linda


I have Harpers on the paternal side of my family. Primarily from Wick area, Caithness. A James Harper born circa 1787 who married a Katherine Keith.

----------


## caroline

I have John Harper married to Elizabeth McKenzie and 3x g grandparents were Janet Harper b abt 1800 married Benjamin Bremner.  Any possible connection.

----------


## eric41

Good morning Donald
Jame harper and katherine keith are my 5X great grandparents. Would be very interested in comparing information.

Eric

----------


## eric41

Good morning Caroline
Although they are not my direct line, I do have a lot of infromation on this family. Have been trying to establish if there is a connection to my Harpers. Would like to compare notes.

Regards

Eric

----------


## Mamie_2

> I have John Harper married to Elizabeth McKenzie and 3x g grandparents were Janet Harper b abt 1800 married Benjamin Bremner.  Any possible connection.


I am related to grandchildren of Janet Harper and Benjamin Bremner. Their son Benjamin married my great grand aunt Margaret Dunnet. Do you have more information of John and Elizabeth?

I also have a Harper 3rd great grandmother - Isabella who I believe is the daughter of Alexander Harper and Janet Rugg. Any ideas appreciated.

Maryann

----------


## sasenach

Hi Do you have any connections to Andrew Harper married to Catherine Christian?

----------


## Bonnie Parker-Duke

My g,g,g grandfather Alexander "Sandy" Farquhar b. 1835 married Margaret Harper (no birthdate or place; no marriage date). I"m looking for any info I can find on her/them. The only child that I am aware of is Alexander Farquhar b. 12 June 1855 who emigrated to Canada and from there to the State of Washington in the USA.

I have family letters called The Harper letters by my family. There is not much genealogy info in them however, included with them is a copy of letters of reference that came with the Widow Harper (Barbara Robertson widow of David Harper, farm servant) and her children to North America as well as her children's birth records: Margaret, born 9 January 1823; John, born 18 April 1824; William, born 13 December 1826, David, born 1 October 1828; Catherine born 1February 1831; and Alexander, born 2 February 1838. All are extracted fro the Register Book of Wick Parish in the county of Caithness. Looks like the signature of the Registrar is James S. Maddox and the records were extracted on 26 March 1856.

I have no idea who the Harpers were except that they have always been referred to as "cousins." I wonder if you might have gleaned any information in regard to Margaret Harper (I'm wondering if she may be David Harper's sister? His eldest daughter is named Margaret). David and John are mentioned in letters written between my Weir/Farquhar ancestors.

I hope this information has been more enlightening for you than it has been for me so far! 

Bonnie Parker-Duke

----------


## Bonnie Parker-Duke

Eric,

I hope you are well and back to doing your genealogy again.

I want to give you a bit of information on my Harper family that my Weir cousin John Humphrey have come up with over the last couple of years.

Margaret Harper, daughter of David Harper and Barbara Robertson, had a child Alexander Harper/Farquhar as the result of a liaison with Alexander Farquhar b. 1816 and who later married his first cousin Christina Alexander.

David Harper passed away about 1842. In 1854 his son William b. 1826, left Scotland for Canada.  He wrote, encouraging mother and siblings to emigrate.  In 1856, they did.

That is the last information I have on William. Brother Alexander mentions in a letter his wanting to go to the Yukon but I find no record of him there as I can find no census records from that time.

Barbara, Margaret, Catherine, John and David evidently went to London, Middlesex, Ontario. Youngest son Alexander wrote a few letters from Norfolk, Connecticut but I can find no record of him after 1861. He mentioned going the US to join the Union during the Civil War (The War Between the States) but I can find no record either for or against that idea. There are Alexander Harpers who served but I have no way to find out whether one of them was him.

Meanwhile, in London, John Harper died at the age of 38 on 17 March 1862.  David "Drowned in the River Thames in the accident to the Steamer Victoria" 24 May 1881 outside of London, Ontario. Evidently his sister Catherine and her husband William Applegate were in the same accident but survived.

Barbara Robertson Harper died 23 October 1866 also in London, Middlesex, Ontario.

Catherine, as mentioned, married William Applegate. As far as I know, they had no children.  William died 7 June 1902 aged 68 yrs. Catherine did not remarry; died 16 August 1916; both died London, Middlesex, Ontario. 

Margaret married Robert Lovell and had a daughter Martha Margaret Lovell b. about 1866.  Margaret Harper Lovell wrote her son Alex Farquhar who have returned to Scotland to live with his father and eventually married before returning to London in 1873 mentioning that she had gone through a very bad bout of diphtheria but was getting better.  A couple of months later, she died on 28 October 1873.  She was buried at St. Paul's Anglican Cemetery in London, Middlesex, Ontario where her mother, sister, brother in law and brothers David and John were also buried.

Unless Alexander or William had a family and had sons, it appears that our branch of the Harper family has run its course.

Both John Humphrey and I are determined to track down William and Alexander so I shall keep you posted in the event that we learn anything.

My best to you!

Bonnie

----------


## Tricia

Thanks for posting this Bonnie.
John Humphreys and I relate.  If you relate to John perhaps we share some names also.
What is your link to John.  Is it via Weirs

Harpers:  do your link at all to line of William Harper and Janet Cook who married 1799 Wick.
Tricia

----------


## Rosemary Skea

My great grand mother was Georgina Harper, daughter of John Harper and Elizabeth Swanson who were married on 30th December 1830 in Watten. I have no information on John. 

Rosemary

----------


## Tricia

HI Rosemary
Hope all OK with you - long time since we "spoke"  :Smile: 
Is Elizabeth Swanson  - Elspat bapt 1807 daughter of George S & Elizabeth McAdie - South Dunn Watten.
Tricia

----------


## Bonnie Parker-Duke

Hi Tricia.

John and I are related through the Weirs, yes. Isn't he a gem? He did commentary for me on family letters I shared with him between the Harper family and between members of the John Weir/Catherine Meiklejohn family in the late 1800's and early 1900's.

John and I are related through James Weir who married first Jane Sutherland (their first, John, is my ancestor) and then Jean Cormack (their daughter Elizabeth is John's ancestor).  

Not related to the Harpers you mentioned though.

Are you related through the Weirs?

Bonnie

----------


## Bonnie Parker-Duke

Rosemary,

I'm sorry I have no information on this line. I wish I could help. If I find anything, I'll let you know.

Bonnie

----------


## Rosemary Skea

> HI Rosemary
> Hope all OK with you - long time since we "spoke" 
> Is Elizabeth Swanson  - Elspat bapt 1807 daughter of George S & Elizabeth McAdie - South Dunn Watten.
> Tricia


Yes Tricia, and George Swanson's sister Isabel married James Budge which made Georgina and her husband, James Budge 2nd cousins ! A comment about them  being related was written on their marriage certificate. Georgina's sister Isabella never married and lived with Georgina at Bigton in Shetland and died there. They both  lived with their granny McAdie in Watten prior to going to Shetland  - both parents were deceased pre 1859.

----------


## Thomas Farmer

> Yes Tricia, and George Swanson's sister Isabel married James Budge which made Georgina and her husband, James Budge 2nd cousins ! A comment about them  being related was written on their marriage certificate. Georgina's sister Isabella never married and lived with Georgina at Bigton in Shetland and died there. They both  lived with their granny McAdie in Watten prior to going to Shetland  - both parents were deceased pre 1859.



Hi Rosemary
                My GGGGrandfather William Swanson married Janet Stephen 1864. they went to Shetland from bower, he was farm manager for a mr Budge at bigton farm Dunrossness his son George Swanson was born there, they retuned to Caithness about 1858.
William had a brother George baptised 13/4/1799. I would imagine there would be a tie somewhere, too many coincidences.
                                                  Tommy

----------


## Rosemary Skea

> Hi Rosemary
>                 My GGGGrandfather William Swanson married Janet Stephen 1864. they went to Shetland from bower, he was farm manager for a mr Budge at bigton farm Dunrossness his son George Swanson was born there, they retuned to Caithness about 1858.
> William had a brother George baptised 13/4/1799. I would imagine there would be a tie somewhere, too many coincidences.
>                                                   Tommy


Hello Tommy, nice to "hear" from you again.  In the 1841 census William was an ag labourer and William Bruce and family were still at Bigton House, but by 1851 Bruce and family had left and William was the farm manager.  The farm was put up for rent in 1855 and that was when James Budge came there. I would have thought that your William would have left Bigton when the Budge family arrived as 4 sons came with them, so no need for hired help. 

I seem to remember in the distant past that I had an attempt at looking at your Swanson line, but I can't remember if I found any connection.  We have a connection with Swanson's from Bower through Margaret Robertson - she was married to  the James who came to Bigton.  One day when I have nothing to do I will have a look again.

Regards from a dull and cloudy Brisbane

Rosemary

----------


## Thomas Farmer

And nice to hear from you too rosemary, would you swap your wet and cloudy, for a wet and snowy.
                Tommy

----------


## Tricia

> Hi Tricia.
>  John and I are related through the Weirs, yes.  
> John and I are related through James Weir who married first Jane Sutherland (their first, John, is my ancestor) and then Jean Cormack (their daughter Elizabeth is John's ancestor).  Not related to the Harpers you mentioned though.
>  Are you related through the Weirs?
>  Bonnie


Main link is via MORE family. 
John with the line of Catherine Groat More b 1888. I am a MORE and therefore probably relate to most MOREs in Caithness.

I have your line showing in my tree but not explored in depth yet. We may relate yet! 

Tricia

----------


## Bonnie Parker-Duke

Thanks, Tricia! Please! Let me know if you make that connection!  I'll let you know if I find anything!

Happy searching!

----------


## humphreyjohn

Hi Tricia  Hi Bonnie - I hope alls well with you both. 

Re: your correspondence with each other last February, which I just stumbled upon, I believe theres a definite and close link between William Harper/ Janet Cook (married in Wick 2 March 1799) and David Harper/ Barbara Robertson (married in Wick 21 December 1822). 

Their common Harper ancestors are John Harper & Margaret Sinclair. This couple had at least 9 children, including John Harper (baptized 1 February 1772 Wick) and William Harper (baptized 14 June 1776). 

Of these children, John Harper married Margaret Swanson 19 January 1789 in Wick, and their 7th child (of 9) was the David Harper (baptized 5 February 1799) who married Barbara Robertson.

Johns brother William Harper  who became a staff surgeon in the British army - married Janet Cook.

In other words William was David Harpers uncle.

At least thats according to notes I have on file.

And Bonnie, yes, I've not forgotten, we will one day track down what became of David's sons William & Alexander in North America!

John

----------


## John Harper of York

Hi Tricia, 
just joined Caithness.org and found your posting re William Harper and Janet Cook.

I am descended from William Harper and Janet Cook/Cock
                                          John Harper - Mary Robb
                                          John Harper - Catherine Sutherland
                                          David Harper- Margaret Ann Grant
                                          John Harper - Constance A Caswell
                                          Cecil Caswell Harper - Clara Marion Pope Mcjannet
                                          John Harper (me)

Contact me if this is of interest to you and we can maybe swap info in more detail.

John Harper of York

----------


## Tricia

Hi John
Welcome  to the ORG.
Not sure what I posted 
You are indeed my 5thcousin 1R. 
My claim link to the line above is Catherine Sutherland.
Also 
John Harper and Mary Robb had son James Harper who married Jessie Corner 1879. They had a daughter Mary Robb Harper who married my 1C2r Alexander Johnston - Wick  (moved to Canada).

Not sure how much data I have on this Harper line -

Tricia
 born a MORE in Wick

----------


## humphreyjohn

Hi John - 
Have you seen the following message posted by Ron Harper ten years ago 10/9/2001 on the Harper Family Genealogy Forum? [ http://genforum.genealogy.com/harper/messages/4923.html ] I believe he was referring your William Harper, the husband of Janet Cook. 
"I have a William Harper born Wick, Caithness, 14 June 1776. His father was John Harper and mother was Margaret Sinclair born abt 1755.
William was a Staff Surgeon at Chelsea, England - probably with rank of Colonel."
Best regards,
John in Toronto

----------


## sgmcgregor

Hello all,

I just thought I'd throw the following into the mix - it seems to be unrelated to the Harper line discussed so far, but here is hoping someone links in :-)

First link is Williamina Sutherland - my GGGG aunt - married Donald Harper 30 Sept 1870. Donald was the son of John Harper and Janet Donaldson.

Second link I have is Alexander Wares - he married my GGGG aunt, Margaret Dallas. Their son Alexander Wares married Elizabeth Harper, 14 Nov 1872 - daughter of Donald Harper and Jessie Heddle.

Third link is Margaret "Maggie" Dallas - my 1st cousin 4 times removed - married William Harper 5 Nov 1875. William was the son of William Harper and Charlotte Sutherland.

If anyone has any links, please let me know.

Regards,
Steven

----------


## wick001

> Hello all,
> 
> I just thought I'd throw the following into the mix - it seems to be unrelated to the Harper line discussed so far, but here is hoping someone links in :-)
> 
> First link is Williamina Sutherland - my GGGG aunt - married Donald Harper 30 Sept 1870. Donald was the son of John Harper and Janet Donaldson.
> 
> Second link I have is Alexander Wares - he married my GGGG aunt, Margaret Dallas. Their son Alexander Wares married Elizabeth Harper, 14 Nov 1872 - daughter of Donald Harper and Jessie Heddle.
> 
> Third link is Margaret "Maggie" Dallas - my 1st cousin 4 times removed - married William Harper 5 Nov 1875. William was the son of William Harper and Charlotte Sutherland.
> ...


Donald Harper & Williamina Sutherland -  m 30 Sept 1870 are my Great Grandparents, my Grandfather John Harper married Edith Clark in South Australia and lived at Alberton, near Port Adelaide; John died at Alberton aged 99yrs in about 1975. John and his parents arrived in South Australia in about 1883. We are unsure where John was born.

I would be grateful for any further information regarding Donald, Williamina or John. I am happy to give you any details I already have, if you need them.

----------


## eric41

Good evening. It would appear that there is no Donald or Williamina on the 1881 UK census

----------


## wick001

"Williamina Sutherland - my GGGG aunt - married Donald Harper 30 Sept 1870" They were my Great Grandparents who emigrated to South Australia - I would be very grateful if anyone has further information regarding Donald, Williamina or their family.

Thanks 

Phillip

----------


## sgmcgregor

Phillip,

I'll send you a pm with my email address, and I'll give you all of the information I have on the Harper/Sutherland connection.

Steven

----------


## eric41

To wick001
Have sent you a pm
Eric

----------

